# My Dr's visit



## Phantom (Aug 23, 2013)

Had to have checkup at hospital where they implanted my stents
Cardio graph and consult

It is 3 1/2 hr train trip (used my free voucher but paid differance between economy and first class)

Up at 5.30am for the 6.45am trrain to Melbourne
All good train on  time Got in 10.15 am
My appointment at 1.20PM
Wait around station (Very cold and windy) Have cuppa coffee and sangers,Decide may as well goto hospital so get taxi right to hospital rather than use suburban train ($20)
Have to wait now till 1.30pm (It's 11.45 now)
Finaly get to 1.30 and have cardiology and see Dr
hmmmm that took a whole 45min.
Had lunch then headed back to station wit another 3hr wait
On the way again trail left spot on time
Got to Seymour station (about 1 1/2 hrs)
Told a bit of delay about 10min
Told another delay anoher 10 min
They didn't know whaat delay was
Then anouncement came  Train ahead had fuel spillage and we could not pass
All transfered to busses rest of trip

All this for a Dr's visit ??????

Oh Dr did say she could write to my Dr to see if he could  refer me to a cardiologist locally 

And gee the railway were good .....While stranded at the station it was anounced the buffet was still open !!


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh geeze Phants that sounds a bit like that 'good old days' thread. We haven't come all that far have we? 



Hope the results are good ..... and how's Maureen doing?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2013)

That does seem like a lot of travel for a doctor's visit Phantom, hope the doc says all is okay. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 23, 2013)

Let's know how you got on healthwise.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

_Typical of our NE railways but you were lucky it wasn't late, they have had such big problems for quite some time haven't they,  hope you had a good meal from the buffet and do let us know your results, and let us know how Maureen is Phants     :hair:_


----------



## Phantom (Aug 24, 2013)

> _hope you had a good meal from the buffet _



Not likely with their prices
  I make my own meat and salad rolls the night before and some small oj cartons and some fruit etc
Makes my bag a bit bulky but I don't use takeaways 

Should have asked for Melbourne members to meet me in the city for "coffee"


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

_I can understand you taking your own food, it is so expensive to eat out these days especially trains, and maybe you should have organised a meet & greet , if you have to go again do it next time maybe_


----------



## Rainee (Aug 24, 2013)

Thats typical of the railways these days.. poor you , hope you do get a Cardio locally it will save 
a lot of hastle and expense which is getting harder to manage at the best of times.. 
Take care and hope all good news for you and please let us know how Maureen is.. keeping her 
in our prayers and thoughts, I do the same take our own food if I can.. as too expensive to eat out 
I agree ..


----------



## Phantom (Aug 24, 2013)

Dr in Melbourne took me off Isorbide Mononitrate SR 60g

I just read if stopped suddenly it can bring on a heart attack.............Might keep on them and ask my GP ??????????
Or just gradually decrease myself


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

_I would say wean yourself off them 1/2 then 1/4 then every 2nd day etc, i had to do that with Serapax Dr put me on them when i first moved to NE due to stress and the same thing i could have a heart attack if stopped suddenly_


----------



## TICA (Aug 24, 2013)

That sounds like quite the day.  I hope your results are good!


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 24, 2013)

That was quite a trip. I hope the results are good.

It's an hours drive to Fort Smith to my wife's cardiologist. I thought that was bad.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 24, 2013)

Phantom please ask your doctor how to safely lower your dose till your off them over the course of a few weeks, its not wise to just stop as like you say it can bring on a serious angina attack or heart attack and you don`t want that...its always better to be wise and seek help specially when your taking anything to do with the heart.. as with any meds I took some noten for a while as well as my usual blood pressure meds.. and I even had to stop taking them like half for a week then , half every 2nd day . and so on till I was off them....take care and 
 look after yourself ..


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 24, 2013)

Phantom..that kind of trip would take the starch out of a young person.  Like Rkunsaw, we have a long drive too, 110 mile round trip to some of our doctors.  Next time I think of complaining about it, I'll think of you!  Hope all is well healthwise.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 24, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I would say wean yourself off them 1/2 then 1/4 then every 2nd day etc, i had to do that with Serapax Dr put me on them when i first moved to NE due to stress and the same thing i could have a heart attack if stopped suddenly_



Can't do that as they are slow release
Might take on miss a day then take another untill I see my Dr

These specialists tell you nothing.....I just found out not to have any elective surgery for 12 months after having a drug eluding stent as I could die  And that was from my Urologist !!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

_I understand what you mean those specialists know it all , but refuse to pass it on to their patients,and they wonder why we don't have much faith in them. That spoils that idea being slow release, perhaps discuss it when you see Doc. You still haven't updated us on Maureen Phants_


----------



## Katybug (Aug 24, 2013)

Whew!  I'm worn out just reading what your dr's visit involved. I can't even imagine.  All that stress of travel can't have been good for you and reminds me to  stop taking so many things for granted.  I hope everything turns out well and am so glad to read that you can see a local doctor.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 24, 2013)

Maureen is doing ok
Operation wise all good but sciatica in her back confines her mostly to bed which puts more on me.Could you do this Could you get me that.fix my pillow etc etc
She is to see rehab Dr again and see if she can do another in hospital rehab.This time without operation poblems so she can get the full help she needs


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

_ I can't imagine how hard it must be for you and how frustrating it is for Maureen, maybe another visit to rehab will help her, do you receive any help yourself Phants?_


----------



## Phantom (Aug 25, 2013)

> _do you receive any help yourself Phants_


I could if needed.I could go to heart rehab but it's 2hrs x2 week I can't leave Maureen alone for too long.I know my daughter could look after her but she has her own life


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

_ That's where it stinks living in regional although i will admit i have been following the progress of A&W and quite impressed at what they have done, but getting the specialists to regional towns is very hard and always has been, the ones we had and all left.
              Just so long as you look after yourself and ask for help if needed, know all the kids mine are too busy to help me as well.
        So glad the council have changed their mind on closing Hovell st what were they thinking, and it's not a definite either, these councils have no idea what they are doing._


----------



## Phantom (Aug 28, 2013)

Well Well It wasn't spilt fuel afterall

http://www.bordermail.com.au/story/1735852/rail-service-felled-by-a-fallen-tree/?cs=11


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 28, 2013)

The long delay was probably to give the Greenies time to grieve over the tree Phants.  



Glad to hear Maureen's still doing okay after all she's (both of you really) have been through.  Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 28, 2013)

_Yeah it was a tree this time , what excuse will they use next time, they were having trouble with the trains when i lived there and they are still having problems, the only difference i see is it is happening more often, i read the Border every day and nearly every week something has gone wrong with the trains, maybe one day they will sort it out._  :hair:


----------



## veejay (Aug 28, 2013)

Our latest debacle with hospital specialists was when three of them in Cardiology Outpatients saw hubby and said he was OK to have an Angiogram for bad Angina, but when the day came to get it done, undressed and sitting on bed waiting, the big Boss Honcho came along, read his large medical records etc. and said he wasn't prepared to do it, the risk was too great,  so on your bike matey (not really what he said if course), so he has been put on more meds to add to the hundreds he uses already, knowing that he definitely can't have any operation these days. When we saw one of the Cardiology experts for review of his options, he made  script for the some Meds, and when we took it to the chemist, he said that hubby had been on these for a year or so!! So much for the doc. to check what he was already taking, just as well the chemist is very thorough, or he would have been double dosing on that particular med.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2013)

It's a shame Veejay, that we can trust those in the medical profession to care for us properly, and take the time to review medications.  I'm sorry your hubby can't handle the operation, I wish him the best. :love_heart:


----------



## Susie (Aug 30, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> That does seem like a lot of travel for a doctor's visit Phantom, hope the doc says all is okay. :love_heart:


3 and a half hrs. train trip to Melbourne for a 45 min. consultation seems punishing, Phantom. Does Albury not cater to visiting specialists?
And here I thought my visit to Cabrini yesterday was difficult (eye specialist).
Cab driver was immediately immersed in very heavy traffic (from Oakleigh), was too timid to enter Isabella St., forcing me to limp from one end of the hospital to the other.
(Did you know Cabrini will be trashed in the near future?)


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2016)

You know you are replying to a post from 3 years ago, don't you.  Just thought I'd let you know because you may not get a reply because of that.:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 31, 2016)

Good point  Ruthanne.  She should thank you.


----------



## Susie (Aug 31, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> You know you are replying to a post from 3 years ago, don't you.  Just thought I'd let you know because you may not get a reply because of that.:love_heart:


Never realized until you pointed out the error, wish I could delete!
Thank you, Ruthanne and Falcon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2016)

Susie said:


> Never realized until you pointed out the error, wish I could delete!
> Thank you, Ruthanne and Falcon.


Oh, it's no big deal Susie.  Just wanted you to know that you might not get a reply back.


----------

